# Living and working in Bangkok



## JonNim (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, my name is Jon. I'm 28, I work online and spent the last year in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. I absolutely loved it but the Internet situation there forced be to go back to France as I couldn't manage to work properly.

I am now planning on moving back to Asia, but still hesitate between several coutries. This is why I would like to have the opinion from expats on the different countries I'm planning to move to in order to corner my choice.

I'm making topics on different sub forums in order to keep the post centered around a specific country.

Basically I'm looking at the followings:

Internet speed and is it reliable. Intra country and with foreign websites.

Cost of life. I don't make much and would like to live reasonably (going out a few times a week, renting a nice condo, being able to invite my girl out, gym, healthy food) for around 2k usd a month.

Visa situation. Some countries like Vietnam have very lax rules when it comes to visas, just give da money, renew your tourist visa and you're good to go. How easy / hard is it here to get a tourist, or possibly 1-year visa? Considering the fact that I will be working for myself and not a local company.

Safety. Don't want to get my motorcycle stolen or s### like that. Would it be safe to drive a 10k bike there or would I need to be extra cautious? 

And finally girls. Not talking about prostitution, but legit women. I met lot of great girls in Saigon and most of them are very good friends, how are the girls here with foreigners? Is it possible to build a long term relashionship? Any family / society rules / issues I should be aware of? How is the english level? Culture difference?

Any input will be really appreciated. Thanks for taking the time in reading this.


----------



## jrtmed (Jun 23, 2015)

You will discover that it is legally impossible for you to work in Thailand as you would never be able to qualify for an appropriate visa and work permit. 

The only visa you would be able to obtain is a 60 day tourist visa which can be extended by 30 days at an immigration office. 

It is doubtful if your stated lifestyle requirements could be met with a $2k income.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Assuming you can get around the visa issue (won't be easy unless you can get a work permit from a Thai employer), there are a few other things that are worth a comment in your plan.

2kUSD, as mentioned is a bit tight for an "expat" lifestyle, but that depends on your expectations.
If you don't mind living in the suburbs and eating local food you should be OK, but if you want to live in an expat area and eat western food I woulod say you will struggle.

You also mention security, that is not much of a worry, there is little violent crime or theft (unless you get mixed up in activities that attract trouble).

You also mention a 10k bike, so I assume you are thinking of what 10k USD would buy in the US. But big bikes here are imported luxury items and taxed at ***%.

10k USD is about 330k THB, which won't even buy you a locally produced Triumph (with no import tax) so you can forget anything more "exotic" like imported Harley / Ducati / Japanese sport bike, unless you plan to buy used, with the dangers that brings.


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

You cannot work comfortably without a visa in Thailand. Best to work or be affiliated with a company so as to get a proper working visa, and do your online work on the side. Thailand, specifically Bangkok, is a great place- very affordable standard of living, very stable Internet connection in most areas, not to mention the lovely women, interesting culture and awesome beaches, but it's very much ideal to be staying here legitimately to fully enjoy this beautiful country. Best of luck buddy!


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

sunandsands said:


> You cannot work comfortably without *a visa* in Thailand. Best to work or be affiliated with a company so as to get a proper *working visa*, and do your online work on the side. Thailand, specifically Bangkok, is a great place- very affordable standard of living, very stable Internet connection in most areas, not to mention the lovely women, interesting culture and awesome beaches, but it's very much ideal to be staying here legitimately to fully enjoy this beautiful country. Best of luck buddy!


To work legally you need a Work permit, not a visa. There is also no such thing as a "working visa" - there are a number of visas or extensions of stay that allow you to work.


----------



## expatbrit (Aug 16, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Assuming you can get around the visa issue (won't be easy unless you can get a work permit from a Thai employer), there are a few other things that are worth a comment in your plan.
> 
> 2kUSD, as mentioned is a bit tight for an "expat" lifestyle, but that depends on your expectations.
> If you don't mind living in the suburbs and eating local food you should be OK, but if you want to live in an expat area and eat western food I woulod say you will struggle.
> ...


Are you kidding. $2k is more than enough for a fantastic life anywhere in Thailand, including Bangkok.

Do a Google search for 'cost of living in central bangkok' and you'll get a few good sites that detail monthly costs. That will make a good starting point and you can see if it's the sort of life you want.


----------

